# syslogd strange automatic restart



## sonysun (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi all,

I found something strange in my log file :

This kind of sequence :


```
15:00:00 /usr/sbin/cron (root) CMD (newsyslog)
15:00:00 /usr/sbin/cron (operator) CMD (/usr/libexec/save-entropy)
15:00:00 /usr/sbin/cron (root) CMD (/usr/libexec/atrun)
15:00:00 syslogd restart
```

I've this sequence the same day at 12:00:00, 14:00:00, 15:00:00, 16:00:00, 17:00:00, 19:00:00
and the day after at 00:00:00, 03:00:00

Is it normal for syslogd to restart like this ?


----------



## JamesElstone (Jul 12, 2013)

Did you get to the bottom of this? Is this the log cycling?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2013)

What do the commands `# at -l` and `# atq` show?


----------



## fonz (Jul 12, 2013)

Also, can you post the contents (feel free to remove comments though) of /etc/newsyslog.conf?


----------

